# Hello:)



## Lilian (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi. Im new here and so I would like to indroduce myself
Im 16 years old girl..Im from a little country called Estonia I have been rider about 5 years...First I was just an hobby rider, but now Im a competitor in showjumping.  2 years I have been in a very intensive training and so it will be next years too I have been two times in the second place and two times in a third place in estonian juniors championship. Im estoninan young riders champion, there I have been second and third too Then I have a lot of places in other competitions too 
I have two horses with who Im competiting ( soon there are them more). One is my own horse and second my sponsors 
My own horse name is Omega, but I call him just Ompsu He is 11 years old gelding. He is KWPN. He is about 177cm high. His colour is white. He is very friendly, but if Im going to ride with him or jump then he will go very grazy
Second horse name is Xiewel. He is 12 years old gelding. He is KWPN too He has very interesting character. He loves only womens...he is very stressed, when my coach is riding with him, becouse he is male
So....what else... My coach is estonian best rider and becoming a famous rider in other places too.. He is Hanno Ellermann...Im so glad that he is training me, becouse he is so good rider 

I think that now you know me a littelbit better
Im so so sory if I have many mistakes in my letter...Im not very good english speaker and so I have a lot of mistakes..I hope that you will forgive it to me

Lilian


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcom To the forum. I hopeyou like it. You sound like a really good rider!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

